

Google, Verizon Web Deal Could Upend Net Neutrality  - russell
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/08/05/google-verizon-near-net-n_n_671500.html

======
yanw
No one checks for facts anymore:

"Google and Verizon's agreement could prevent Verizon from offering some
prioritization to the biggest bidders who want better delivery of content on
its DSL and fiber networks, according to the sources. But that wouldn’t apply
to mobile phones."

[http://voices.washingtonpost.com/posttech/2010/08/google_and...](http://voices.washingtonpost.com/posttech/2010/08/google_and_verizon_have_come.html)

